# Allied BC40



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

So the news today has me drooling. Really like the geometry, 66.5-76 with a 475 reach on a 120/120 travel bike. Add in US made and a $4K frame only cost (subtract out fork and headset) and it looks like a great option. Anyone else see this and have thoughts?









BC40 Frameset


Over two years in the making. Thoughtfully designed for speed, agility, and beauty. Painstakingly tested and refined on the iconic singletrack in our own backyard. Made entirely here in the United States, by us, with unparalleled precision and passion. Inspired by the legendary Back 40 trail...




alliedcycleworks.com


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> So the news today has me drooling. Really like the geometry, 66.5-76 with a 475 reach on a 120/120 travel bike. Add in US made and a $4K frame only cost (subtract out fork and headset) and it looks like a great option. Anyone else see this and have thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the announcement in a couple places, but haven't seen anything about the frame price included fork/headset? "With a base price of $5,590 for the frame with SID Ultimate shock, this US-made carbon dually isn't cheap." That aint cheap, but it's a light frame and looks good!!

"if" that's true then they REALLY screwed up their new product marketing push...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Eh...

I like the Last Bikes a fair bit more.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> Eh...
> 
> I like the Last Bikes a fair bit more.


if only they shipped to america


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. found that one out just this very morning myself.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

stiingya said:


> I've seen the announcement in a couple places, but haven't seen anything about the frame price included fork/headset? "With a base price of $5,590 for the frame with SID Ultimate shock, this US-made carbon dually isn't cheap." That aint cheap, but it's a light frame and looks good!!
> 
> "if" that's true then they REALLY screwed up their new product marketing push...


If you go into the configuration portion it shows the Fox 34 SC for $1500!!!? and a headset for $90


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> Yep. found that one out just this very morning myself.


They look really good, but $5300 once you add paint beyond a raw frame and a rear shock which is not included. But I guess that includes VAT at 19% so probably not terrible either.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Its pretty but I would destroy that dainty looking frame in the linkage and pivots


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Salespunk said:


> If you go into the configuration portion it shows the Fox 34 SC for $1500!!!? and a headset for $90


if you could get it without the fork id be stoked. Dont need another fork in my garage lmao


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> If you go into the configuration portion it shows the Fox 34 SC for $1500!!!? and a headset for $90


Your right, dang. Somebody screwed up telling media outlets it was frame and shock... Funny cause both here and PB they also make issue of how expensive it is right before calling out frame and shock price without mentioning it includes fork and headset like that was part of Allied's press release...? 

They are made in Arkansas and I thought you were in the US, why you adding VAT?

Still, I'd guess most of their potential market is going to look deeper before being put off by the cost of something lighter then average, unique and US made. (though if only judging by US made and looks the SST wins hands down IMO, but with like an extra 3 pounds though...)



MyDadSucks said:


> if you could get it without the fork id be stoked. Dont need another fork in my garage lmao


especially when there going to price gouge for that fork!!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Your right, dang. Somebody screwed up telling media outlets it was frame and shock...


Website says w/ DPS: FOX Factory 34 SC FIT4 3-pos. 120mm Fork / *Float DPS 3-pos. Shock *

Similar for SID / Delux.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> Website says w/ DPS: FOX Factory 34 SC FIT4 3-pos. 120mm Fork / *Float DPS 3-pos. Shock *
> 
> Similar for SID / Delux.


Yes, I said they screwed up telling MTBR and Pinkbike that it was frame and shock. 5600 is UNNO pricing... but if you knew you were getting the fork and headset for that it's only YETI pricing...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Yes, I said they screwed up telling MTBR and Pinkbike that it was frame and shock.


Yeah, sorry now I misread you. Ha ha. Frame w/ Fork + shock & HS.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

stiingya said:


> They are made in Arkansas and I thought you were in the US, why you adding VAT?


I was responding to @Suns_PSD about the Last Bikes and looking at their pricing. European brand so their website price includes VAT.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> I was responding to @Suns_PSD about the Last Bikes and looking at their pricing. European brand so their website price includes VAT.


Gocha, my bad! Thought maybe you ditched us and moved across the world...


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

stiingya said:


> Somebody screwed up telling media outlets it was frame and shock...


I have a ton of respect for Allied as a manufacturer and a frame builder. Their carbon layup process, mandrel usage and finishing (not to mention the insane custom paint booth!) all seem top notch from the coverage I've seen. And big hats off for checking off all the boxes (as Salespunk says) on their first mountain bike. On paper, at least, this seems like a worthy competitor to the Blur, Epic Evo, and other flex stay XC/short travel bikes (I hear Transition made one that a few people were stoked about? )

BUT -- and it's potentially a big drawback -- Allied is very much not a mountain bike company. I follow several of their staff on IG because I love seeing weird behind-the-scenes manufacturing clips (We Are One is the undisputed champ on putting out BTS carbon manufacture content) and I have literally never seen any of them post about riding MTBs. Granted, I'm sure some of them do, since they live in NW AR. But they mostly ride road and gravel bikes, and the company culture is allll about the gravel race world (see: their athlete roster).

The goof on how they described pricing to media outlets such as Pinkbike, which Stiingya pointed out, is a small but meaningful indication of the difference between a road company that makes an MTB versus a mountain bike company. I imagine that since Allied is used to selling framesets with forks, they assumed that media outlets would know the price they quoted for a frame also included a Factory- or Ultimate-level fork. A reasonable assumption, but as we all know, in mountain bike-world framesets are usually priced with shock but without fork.

I could be completely wrong -- heck, maybe they gave PB the correct info and PB misunderstood? -- but I'm guessing it's indicative of the transitional woes that companies experience jumping into a slightly new and different market. I have high hopes for the bike itself; one of my good buddies from my NUE days called today and ordered a complete build, so I'm excited to see it in the flesh. I just have a gut feeling about trusting companies that have been making mountain bikes for a few decades and, sometimes, reserving judgment on those that haven't.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Yes, I said they screwed up telling MTBR and Pinkbike that it was frame and shock. 5600 is UNNO pricing... but if you knew you were getting the fork and headset for that it's only YETI pricing...
> 
> View attachment 1991556
> 
> ...


Yep. That wasn't made clear in the press release. I've updated our article accordingly.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Apparently geometry is a small enough niggle to them that including it on their website doesn't merit consideration.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Apparently geometry is a small enough niggle to them that including it on their website doesn't merit consideration.


I actually peeked on their website, they had a chat box pop up, and so I asked for the geo and they placed a link right in that chat box which I then clicked.

Just skimming it real quickly, it was a Spur/ TF just maybe a hair more conservative. 435 cs, 475 R in a L, about 66.4' hta, about 75.9' sta, going off memory here.

Was nothing I was interested in.

I think if you are looking to a buy a DC bike the Wasp Truffle is really worth looking at.

Carbon Wasp's Truffle is a 120mm Carbon XC Bike Handmade in the UK - Pinkbike 

Basically a Spur but I bit more slack and a longer CS length in a L. If I didn't already have my Spur it would be my first choice, but it's just too close to spend the money.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Apparently geometry is a small enough niggle to them that including it on their website doesn't merit consideration.


Frame geometry is on the Allied website, but the navigation isn't intuitive. 

It should be front and center on the BC40 landing page, but it's not. Instead, you have to click on a complete bike or frame and then click on "size chart" above the size drop-down menu or scroll to the bottom of any complete bike or frame.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Apparently geometry is a small enough niggle to them that including it on their website doesn't merit consideration.


The one complaint I have is that it is not a full geo chart. Things like Effective Top Tube are not shown which IMO is a pretty big deal on an XC bike since you spend so much time in the saddle.


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

gubbinalia said:


> BUT -- and it's potentially a big drawback -- Allied is very much not a mountain bike company. I follow several of their staff on IG because I love seeing weird behind-the-scenes manufacturing clips (We Are One is the undisputed champ on putting out BTS carbon manufacture content) and I have literally never seen any of them post about riding MTBs. Granted, I'm sure some of them do, since they live in NW AR. But they mostly ride road and gravel bikes, and the company culture is allll about the gravel race world (see: their athlete roster).


I can confirm they ride MTB, cause I've ridden with many of the employees here in Bentonville. Until recently they were on Specialized & Cannondale XC/DC bikes, so probably the reason you didn't see them posting about it. Alot of them do both Gravel and MTB, usually more Gravel in the summer because of the heat (more breeze at 20mph than 10mph in the woods). Last weekend in the state series Chris Drummond got 2nd in Elite/Cat1 on this bike.

It looks good in person, haven't ridden one yet but I'll throw my leg over one at some point. Weight and geo look competitive, price seems in line with Sworks/Ibis/etc, and their paint work is 2nd to none.


----------



## EvanWilliams1783 (Oct 11, 2011)

gubbinalia said:


> I have a ton of respect for Allied as a manufacturer and a frame builder. Their carbon layup process, mandrel usage and finishing (not to mention the insane custom paint booth!) all seem top notch from the coverage I've seen. And big hats off for checking off all the boxes (as Salespunk says) on their first mountain bike. On paper, at least, this seems like a worthy competitor to the Blur, Epic Evo, and other flex stay XC/short travel bikes (I hear Transition made one that a few people were stoked about? )
> 
> BUT -- and it's potentially a big drawback -- Allied is very much not a mountain bike company. I follow several of their staff on IG because I love seeing weird behind-the-scenes manufacturing clips (We Are One is the undisputed champ on putting out BTS carbon manufacture content) and I have literally never seen any of them post about riding MTBs. Granted, I'm sure some of them do, since they live in NW AR. But they mostly ride road and gravel bikes, and the company culture is allll about the gravel race world (see: their athlete roster).
> 
> ...


They have payson now. I’m sure he had a bit of input..I think everyone figured a mountain bike was coming when payson joined. Payson does the type of riding a lot of people(not internet) does.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

pinkpowa said:


> I can confirm they ride MTB, cause I've ridden with many of the employees here in Bentonville. Until recently they were on Specialized & Cannondale XC/DC bikes, so probably the reason you didn't see them posting about it. Alot of them do both Gravel and MTB, usually more Gravel in the summer because of the heat (more breeze at 20mph than 10mph in the woods). Last weekend in the state series Chris Drummond got 2nd in Elite/Cat1 on this bike.


Thanks for the local input. I have no doubt that if Allied put enough time and focus into designing a mountain bike, it would be a hell of a product. That's why I had my eye on their development process.

You're a lucky dog to live down there in Bentonville! Personally I love janky trails too much to be a true NWA devotee, but no one can deny that the scope and breadth of the networks are amazing.



EvanWilliams1783 said:


> Payson does the type of riding a lot of people(not internet) does.


Sorry, what?

You mean something about how the internet doesn't respect Marathon Nats, Leadville, White Rim-type riding? Do explain. 

Personally I think Payson is a phenomenal rider across the MTB spectrum (See: nearly setting a CTR FKT on his first outing.)


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

The real question is whether to take a runner on a bike with zero reviews. I have followed Allied for a while on the gravel side and always wanted one of their bikes. They seem to have nailed the geo on this one and I like the idea of a 120/120 setup.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Further proof that GG misses a lot of buyers by not having a true XC weight frame. The Exie and BC40 are twice the price of a Trail Pistol, but lots of folks are really attached to that low frame weight of a more genre specific frame.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

PHeller said:


> Further proof that GG misses a lot of buyers by not having a true XC weight frame. The Exie and BC40 are twice the price of a Trail Pistol, but lots of folks are really attached to that low frame weight of a more genre specific frame.


The weight matters a fair amount, it's true -- especially to the sort of person who's buying a "race bike" and not merely a short-travel 29er. But so does having space for two bottles, routing for a remote lockout, and I'm sure some other XC nerd details I'm forgetting. I would take a 2800g frame with space for two bottles over a 2200g frame that can only hold one bottle (or, ahem, one upside down).

What are the pedaling kinematics like on the Trail Pistol, though? I've rode two different GGs over the years (one from the alloy era, so the feel under power may have changed a lot since then) but I found them entirely unremarkable pedalers. Not squishy or boggy, but not peppy and notably efficient, either. If the Trail Pistol were a phenomenal pedaler (unlikely without using a non-four bar suspension layout, but possible) that would make a huge difference.

It might be counterintuitive to say, but I'm sure the modular design that appeals to some folks about the GG models is a turn-off to others. The BC40 seems like it's receiving a bit of a broader marketing send-off from Allied, to position it as a light trail bike as well as a Leadville-style race bike, but the Exie is pretty unapologetically an XC bike that's markedly lighter, shorter-travel and more race-optimized than the Ripley. It's not supposed to be all things to all people, or adaptable to become a much longer-travel setup. It's just a damn good modern XC bike. Sometimes marketing to a niche can be effective.



Salespunk said:


> The real question is whether to take a runner on a bike with zero reviews. I have followed Allied for a while on the gravel side and always wanted one of their bikes. They seem to have nailed the geo on this one and I like the idea of a 120/120 setup.


One of my buddies ordered a BC40 on the day it was released and we talked about this a bit. He concluded that if there ever was a bike that you could safely bet would ride pretty close what to the marketing copy claimed, it would be this one. As long as they have good carbon engineers (which they do) you can imagine the flex-stay suspension will work well, the geo is in the right place, it's been vetted by a few high-level pros, and Allied seems to have spent plenty of time developing before bringing it to market. Of course, if you decide you don't like short-travel flex-stay bikes that could be a problem, but knowing that you've had an Epic Evo and whatnot and know what you're getting into, I can't imagine the BC40 would be too far off the mark.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

A couple of notes after digging in a little further. The $1500 up charge is actually for the fork and rear shock, not just the fork. I inquired about ordering minus the fork since I already have one and it was a soft no with a reply asking if I already had a fork. I responded to that last question on Saturday so we will see what happens.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

gubbinalia said:


> It might be counterintuitive to say, but I'm sure the modular design that appeals to some folks about the GG models is a turn-off to others.
> 
> It's not supposed to be all things to all people, or adaptable to become a much longer-travel setup. It's just a damn good modern XC bike. Sometimes marketing to a niche can be effective.


I'll follow up by saying that while I really enjoyed the modular concept of GG's bikes at first, I'd be ok with them making a non-modular XC bike. The rest of the lineup could sit alongside such a bike, because there are plenty of folks (like me) who are cool with a short travel, aggressive, burly bike like the Pistol. 

My point was more that the market exists for lightweight, MiUSA, XC bikes and GG is missing out on it.

Transition has a very interesting spot in the market currently, as they are one of the few brands that gets serious consideration from XC/TR guys for the Spur, but also has DH and Enduro bikes. I know a lot of people who wouldn't give Transition a 2nd thought, but because of the Spur, suddenly they are calling around to dealers trying to find one.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I very seriously considered building my wife a GG when the new modular frames had came out. In the end, for her needs and for a petite woman, I felt the weight penalty was just too much and went with a used Mondraker Foxy 27.5 SL instead.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

PHeller said:


> I'll follow up by saying that while I really enjoyed the modular concept of GG's bikes at first, I'd be ok with them making a non-modular XC bike. The rest of the lineup could sit alongside such a bike, because there are plenty of folks (like me) who are cool with a short travel, aggressive, burly bike like the Pistol.
> 
> My point was more that the market exists for lightweight, MiUSA, XC bikes and GG is missing out on it.
> 
> Transition has a very interesting spot in the market currently, as they are one of the few brands that gets serious consideration from XC/TR guys for the Spur, but also has DH and Enduro bikes. I know a lot of people who wouldn't give Transition a 2nd thought, but because of the Spur, suddenly they are calling around to dealers trying to find one.


GG was never trying to target this market IMO. They were more like Knolly, the “hardcore riding” market. It doesn’t mean you can huck a TP down a WC course in a race (like that one guy did), but it does mean they can generally take more abuse than a lightweight XC rig with the same travel. They never were trying to target lightweight territory.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

PHeller said:


> I'll follow up by saying that while I really enjoyed the modular concept of GG's bikes at first, I'd be ok with them making a non-modular XC bike. The rest of the lineup could sit alongside such a bike, because there are plenty of folks (like me) who are cool with a short travel, aggressive, burly bike like the Pistol.
> 
> My point was more that the market exists for lightweight, MiUSA, XC bikes and GG is missing out on it.


Yes, I'm 100% with you on the observation that the market exists and that companies with strong carbon manufacture and engineering credentials are well-positioned to take advantage of it. However...would that be a good focus for GG? I'm asking out of curiosity, I really don't know much about their brand or staff. Developing a new bike takes a lot of person-power; Ibis hired a whole new team to do it -- and built a new factory, too! 



PHeller said:


> Transition has a very interesting spot in the market currently, as they are one of the few brands that gets serious consideration from XC/TR guys for the Spur, but also has DH and Enduro bikes. I know a lot of people who wouldn't give Transition a 2nd thought, but because of the Spur, suddenly they are calling around to dealers trying to find one.


Agreed, it's impressive how well Transition positioned that bike to be appealing to multiple groups of folks. I can't see the BC40 having quite as much success, if only because the aesthetics are not as compelling; but, much like the Epic Evo, I'm sure some people will be able to make the BC40 work in a variety of trail and all-mountain riding contexts.

As a side note about the Spur, re. flex-stay suspension -- the Spur is NOT tuned to feel like an XC race bike the way the Epic Evo or Blur are. Not all flex-stays are created equal, which makes me wonder where on the spectrum the BC40 will fall. My guess is that it will be pretty racey.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Guerrilla Gravity was the first mass produced carbon frame in the USA, with all design and manufacturing done in house in Denver. They also built the company up from a two bike alloy lineup, never producing overseas. Oh, and the carbon manufacturing process is far different from traditional layup, so they kinda pioneered that within the bicycle industry. 

Ibis is much more established after leaning on overseas production for nearly a decade, and they still had to make major staffing and facility investments to produce a single model of bike using well establish manufacturing techniques. 

Allied also is making frames in a more traditional way, and probably has less staff than GG. They are also in an area with far lower cost of living, and got significant funding from VCs associated with the Waldens.

So yes, GG could if they wanted to, but I suspect they don't want to, at least not yet. Whatever the case, GG probably sells more bikes than Allied, and probably makes more profit on those frames than Ibis does the Exie, so it's working for them.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

PHeller said:


> Guerrilla Gravity was the first mass produced carbon frame in the USA, with all design and manufacturing done in house in Denver. They also built the company up from a two bike alloy lineup, never producing overseas. Oh, and the carbon manufacturing process is far different from traditional layup, so they kinda pioneered that within the bicycle industry.
> 
> Ibis is much more established after leaning on overseas production for nearly a decade, and they still had to make major staffing and facility investments to produce a single model of bike using well establish manufacturing techniques.
> 
> ...


Good analysis. You're right that the Exie is not going to become a cash cow for Ibis. I took a glance at my local dealer's prebook spreadsheet for 2023 models and the margin is markedly slimmer on the Exie than on the overseas-made frames. 

The only point I'd disagree with you on is that Ibis was simply working with "well-established mfg. techniques" to prototype the Exie and bring it to production. Again, I'm no carbon engineer (though I'm fascinated by the process), but it looks from a lot of the media that Ibis put out like they were innovating pretty significantly on their typical carbon layup processes, as well as their prototyping and testing protocol. A big part of that story is how they made it feasible to build a domestic carbon frame at a reasonable (not exorbitant) price -- that is, how Ibis managed to streamline the labor process to shorten it significantly. (You can learn a bit about that in the video they put out about the development of the Exie, though I'm sure there's more behind the scenes that goes unmentioned.)

It's still a traditional carbon thermosetting process rather than a thermoplastic process ála "Revved" (side note: why the motorsports shoutout?), but thermosetting can be done at many different levels.

Similar to Ibis seeing the Exie as a "proof of concept" more than a business model, and Allied using the BC40 as an entry to a new market that won't take away from their bread and butter drop-bar bikes, one could imagine GG using a MUSA XC bike to pioneer a new strategy, or their next iteration of their in-house thermoplastics.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

In summary, Allied will likely sell as many BC40s as they can make, largely because there aren't any many other options for MUSA XC bikes.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

gubbinalia said:


> Sorry, what?
> 
> You mean something about how the internet doesn't respect Marathon Nats, Leadville, White Rim-type riding? Do explain.
> 
> Personally I think Payson is a phenomenal rider across the MTB spectrum (See: nearly setting a CTR FKT on his first outing.)


True Story kind of:

The internet respects, disrespects, totally gets, totally misunderstands, lets you be a free thinker, tells you what to think all at once. 

What is totally just fact not opinion is that Payson has a bunch of FKTs and has some incredible race results. Most should have suspected an allied mtn bike was coming when he switched sponsors. 

Have ridden last years Marathon Nats course and it is a tough ride, with lots of extended rock sections definitely long travel worthy but doable and techy on short travel bike.

Besides the real story here is one more option is good for all of us. That being said enjoy my Ripley V4 so much not looking to switch anytime soon.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

$5600 for a frame, fork, headset and rear shock.

This is simply astonishing. Full stop.

It's not custom. It doesn't do the dishes, or wash your car. It's just a nekkid frame.

I just had a completely custom titanium FS frame built, right here in the US. Custom geometry, tubing selection, and finish. I specified all of the niggling details that matter to me -- not just rider position details but brake mount, dropout type, water bottle bosses (or not), right down to threaded BB and seat tube ID. Had 5+ phone calls, 20+ texts, and a dozen+ emails with the guys building the frame.

Custom from the ground up. And it didn't cost anywhere near what this one does.

Astonishing.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

mikesee said:


> $5600 for a frame, fork, headset and rear shock.
> 
> This is simply astonishing. Full stop.
> 
> ...


Is that a FS frame? 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> Is that a FS frame?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

mikesee said:


> Yes.


Would sure like to hear all about it. 

Start a thread please. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> Would sure like to hear all about it.
> 
> Start a thread please.



Yep, soon. Only had it a week now.


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

Ordered a BC40 frameset this week, it’s expected mid October, so about 12 weeks wait.
I’m coming from a GG so this thread ain’t wrong.
I’ve had GG’s since they were aluminum, switched to a revved frame as soon as they came out and have tried every 29” model on the same front triangle; its still my only mtb.

Loved all of them and it made me realize I’m more of a XC rider than anything else.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Bentopi said:


> Ordered a BC40 frameset this week, it’s expected mid October, so about 12 weeks wait.
> I’m coming from a GG so this thread ain’t wrong.
> I’ve had GG’s since they were aluminum, switched to a revved frame as soon as they came out and have tried every 29” model on the same front triangle; its still my only mtb.
> 
> Loved all of them and it made me realize I’m more of a XC rider than anything else.


Congrats on the new frame ordered! That seems like a very reasonable lead time (so long as it stays consistent and doesn't get longer).


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Yep, soon. Only had it a week now.


Eagerly anticipating the write up & your photos of this! I'm very interested in a LaRuta for my next, most likely last frame. I'm hoping a downtube bent to allow for bottle bosses on the seat tube would be possible. Two bottles inside the frame is a requirement for me. I've got a Rockshox RS1 that works great with 29x3. It would be amazing to have a full sus bike I could run 29+ on, especially as a singlespeed.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a Funk La Ruta - msrp of $4695

Mike, keep in mind the $5300 includes a shock and fork.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> The one complaint I have is that it is not a full geo chart. Things like Effective Top Tube are not shown which IMO is a pretty big deal on an XC bike since you spend so much time in the saddle.


You can work it out from the numbers given


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Brad said:


> You can work it out from the numbers given


I have worked through it, but a full breakdown should be provided by the manufacturer. That was my only point.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

PHeller said:


> It's a Funk La Ruta - msrp of $4695
> 
> Mike, keep in mind the $5300 includes a shock and fork.


Don’t really get the whole “people can and should spend their money as they want to” then admonish someone for spending 1000 clams more for a frame of their choosing.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

atomiccityfun said:


> Don’t really get the whole “people can and should spend their money as they want to” then admonish someone for spending 1000 clams more for a frame of their choosing.



If this was directed at me, that wasn't -- at all -- the point of my original post.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Suns_PSD said:


> Yep. found that one out just this very morning myself.


There are ways to get restricted items shipped to the USA, but I'm not sure if you'll get a warranty!


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

TylerVernon said:


> There are ways to get restricted items shipped to the USA, but I'm not sure if you'll get a warranty!


yeah i considered that but the warranty would need to be intact for sure if spending that much coin


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

That's a nice looking Specialized Epic Evo they have. But it costs more...


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I emailed a few days ago requesting the kinematics charts. No response.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Has anyone actually ridden a BC40 yet? Would like some real world impressions.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Has anyone actually ridden a BC40 yet? Would like some real world impressions.


Nope, but I will in about 8 weeks and will report back. Blue/red harlequin fade coming soon


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually got to see them in person at the Leadville 100. Bike looks great in person, but I hope the paint quality was just pre production. I will assume so since there were chips next to the headset and BB along with the Allied logo's not being great. Their gravel bikes there were perfect so I am 99% sure the one bike was just rushed out to show the public.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Actually got to see them in person at the Leadville 100. Bike looks great in person, but I hope the paint quality was just pre production. I will assume so since there were chips next to the headset and BB along with the Allied logo's not being great. Their gravel bikes there were perfect so I am 99% sure the one bike was just rushed out to show the public.


I'm sure it was too. For an extra 800.00 the paint will be perfection, or its going back. I have heard nothing but praise about their painting, so I am not worried.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Actually got to see them in person at the Leadville 100. Bike looks great in person, but I hope the paint quality was just pre production. I will assume so since there were chips next to the headset and BB along with the Allied logo's not being great. Their gravel bikes there were perfect so I am 99% sure the one bike was just rushed out to show the public.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Great to know, appreciate the feedback. Think I am going to order one up soon.


----------



## JohnnieA (Jan 20, 2004)

I just picked mine up about 2 hours ago. It's a sweet bike.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

JohnnieA said:


> I just picked mine up about 2 hours ago. It's a sweet bike.


Details!!!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Details!!!


Yea what he said! While my BC40 is still a couple weeks out. If it looks as good as my ECHO that just came in (I got the same paint on my BC40) he is in for a treat!


----------



## JohnnieA (Jan 20, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> Details!!!


I won't be able to ride it in the woods until Saturday but I rode it up and down the hill that my house is on. Put it in a big gear and stood up so I could see what the pedaling platform is like. I don't want to speak too soon, but to me it felt about as hardtail-like as a FS bike can feel. I looked down at the link & could see no movement. My size small is 26lbs with the XT-8100 build kit, Crank Bros pedals, Fox dropper post, Ergon grips, and Answer 20/20 handlebar. I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

JohnnieA said:


> I won't be able to ride it in the woods until Saturday but I rode it up and down the hill that my house is on. Put it in a big gear and stood up so I could see what the pedaling platform is like. I don't want to speak too soon, but to me it felt about as hardtail-like as a FS bike can feel. I looked down at the link & could see no movement. My size small is 26lbs with the XT-8100 build kit, Crank Bros pedals, Fox dropper post, Ergon grips, and Answer 20/20 handlebar. I'm pretty impressed so far.


Nice, and all that efficiency without lockout correct? I don't think the fox build has that option. I went with the SID ultimate/AXS with the twist lock but its good to know its likely not needed. Hoping for 23.XX with my build, we will see. SEXY bike, good choice!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Great to know, appreciate the feedback. Think I am going to order one up soon.


So my bc40 will have this same paint (my echo). The paint is pure magic!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Kuttermax (Sep 4, 2011)

Would love to hear more updates from those able to get one out on the trails. I was at Big Sugar and took a long look at it in the expo and chatted with some of the Allied folks. The bike really looks great and personally the manufactured in the USA part of it carries a lot of weight for me. My main concern would be how the frame and the flex stays hold up. There were reports of the flex stays on the early Trek Supercalibers snapping. My has held up fine, but a good friend of mine had his snap during a routine XC ride. Trek replaced it but he immediately sold it and got an Epic.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Kuttermax said:


> Would love to hear more updates from those able to get one out on the trails. I was at Big Sugar and took a long look at it in the expo and chatted with some of the Allied folks. The bike really looks great and personally the manufactured in the USA part of it carries a lot of weight for me.  My main concern would be how the frame and the flex stays hold up. There were reports of the flex stays on the early Trek Supercalibers snapping. My has held up fine, but a good friend of mine had his snap during a routine XC ride. Trek replaced it but he immediately sold it and got an Epic.


Hmm, I've beating the piss out of my SC, and she's like new. I'm not worried one bit about Allied carbon, or them sticking behind their product. Flex stays have been around a long time.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Kuttermax said:


> Would love to hear more updates from those able to get one out on the trails. I was at Big Sugar and took a long look at it in the expo and chatted with some of the Allied folks. The bike really looks great and personally the manufactured in the USA part of it carries a lot of weight for me. My main concern would be how the frame and the flex stays hold up. There were reports of the flex stays on the early Trek Supercalibers snapping. My has held up fine, but a good friend of mine had his snap during a routine XC ride. Trek replaced it but he immediately sold it and got an Epic.


Epic is flexstays as well. Most new XC bikes are because it saves a few hundred grams of weight


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> Yea what he said! While my BC40 is still a couple weeks out. If it looks as good as my ECHO that just came in (I got the same paint on my BC40) he is in for a treat!
> View attachment 2003399


I love mine Allied ECHO but that's a stunner. 🔥






It's the second-best-riding (but most versatile) road bike I've ridden in the last few years.

Looking forward to reading your impressions of the BC40.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> Epic is flexstays as well. Most new XC bikes are because it saves a few hundred grams of weight


Should be interesting to see how the PB review goes. So far they've alluded to it being very good. Sounds like it may be a contender for the top spot of light DC bikes.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> Should be interesting to see how the PB review goes. So far they've alluded to it being very good. Sounds like it may be a contender for the top spot of light DC bikes.


With today going to the ibis, that leaves a couple others which seem dubious as a winner. I think this one’s going to the BC40


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> With today going to the ibis, that leaves a couple others which seem dubious as a winner. I think this one’s going to the BC40


Agreed. I mean even the overall high water mark - maybe displacing Spur and Top Fuel. Such a dubious category - completely made up. But becoming the reference bike that when you are talking about some other bike, people go 'how's it compare to a [currently Spur but soon to be BC40]?' Then you know you won. Ha.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm anxious to hear comparisons to the Spur. I love my Spur but my build ended up creeping into Trail bike territory, with a 130 Pike, Super deluxe shock, and burlier wheels. I think my Spur sits at 28ish pounds now. Riding the Spur for the last 2 years has made me realize I should probably have more of an XC full suspension and a 150mm FS bike. I love that the Geo of the BC40 is almost the same as the Spur with the advantage of dropping a pound from the frame, 2nd water bottle cage, and possibly a more efficient suspension platform, it seems like it would be an upgrade from the Spur. I would definitely build the BC40 lighter than the Spur so I suspect it might be in the 23-24lb range. If the BC40 had some sort of storage/SWAT box I would have probably ordered one already. #firstworldproblems


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

matmattmatthew said:


> I'm anxious to hear comparisons to the Spur. I love my Spur but my build ended up creeping into Trail bike territory, with a 130 Pike, Super deluxe shock, and burlier wheels. I think my Spur sits at 28ish pounds now. Riding the Spur for the last 2 years has made me realize I should probably have more of an XC full suspension and a 150mm FS bike. I love that the Geo of the BC40 is almost the same as the Spur with the advantage of dropping a pound from the frame, 2nd water bottle cage, and possibly a more efficient suspension platform, it seems like it would be an upgrade from the Spur. I would definitely build the BC40 lighter than the Spur so I suspect it might be in the 23-24lb range. If the BC40 had some sort of storage/SWAT box I would have probably ordered one already. #firstworldproblems


Yea, that’s a burly build, but a fun one by the sounds of it! Crazy, my 160mm/152mm WAO Arrival in large only weights 1.5 pounds more. I have the super caliber for super light and fast long races with minimal tech, the BC40 is for stages races that seem to be tougher on the tech side but still very XC. Building it up at about 24 pounds in a large based on my parts list, maybe a click under when I run rekon/rekon race combo


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

My BC40 was originally quoted for mid October and I was told yesterday that the bike is in production, no longer waitlist, but it will be another 2-3 weeks till I have it; we'll see; I've had all the parts to build it up for over a month now, the dream build is in the horizon.

I think Pinkbike will crown it the new king of (expensive) short travel bikes, it certainly looks like they liked it very much.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Bentopi said:


> My BC40 was originally quoted for mid October and I was told yesterday that the bike is in production, no longer waitlist, but it will be another 2-3 weeks till I have it; we'll see; I've had all the parts to build it up for over a month now, the dream build is in the horizon.
> 
> I think Pinkbike will crown it the new king of (expensive) short travel bikes, it certainly looks like they liked it very much.


I was told on Monday mine just went into paint, 2-3 weeks after that. Its a race! You may win, mine has the blue to red harlequin fade which adds some time I guess.


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I was told on Monday mine just went into paint, 2-3 weeks after that. Its a race! You may win, mine has the blue to red harlequin fade which adds some time I guess.


Had to keep it a fair race so I also got a harlequin paint job on mine! (an off the menu option though 😲)


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Bentopi said:


> Had to keep it a fair race so I also got a harlequin paint job on mine! (an off the menu option though 😲)


Oh the blue/copper one? They almost sold me on that


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Oh the blue/copper one? They almost sold me on that



Not quite; I'll post a picture once it gets here


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> Agreed. I mean even the overall high water mark - maybe displacing Spur and Top Fuel. Such a dubious category - completely made up. But becoming the reference bike that when you are talking about some other bike, people go 'how's it compare to a [currently Spur but soon to be BC40]?' Then you know you won. Ha.


Well with today going to the French bike, that's a wrap, the BC40 will be crowned the winner tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

And we have a winner! The BC40. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-test-allied-cycle-works-bc40-the-fun-race-bike.html


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> And we have a winner! The BC40. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-test-allied-cycle-works-bc40-the-fun-race-bike.html


Yeah, very favorable review. Levy was animated - ha. 

Personally, I'm glad a bike like this exists. I bought a different 120 bike this year and super pleased with it as it revealed my personal bread-n-butter is in the trail category. But BC40 is something I'll keep on the horizon if I feel the need for a fun, light, fast XC bike.


----------



## Jason_86_951 (Aug 18, 2019)

I've been thinking about the BC40 for my next bike lately and have been comparing the geo numbers to my Ripley V4.

Crazy how close they are, a few mm here and there, but most are exact. Makes me think to just lightweight the Ripley and call it a day.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Jason_86_951 said:


> I've been thinking about the BC40 for my next bike lately and have been comparing the geo numbers to my Ripley V4.
> 
> Crazy how close they are, a few mm here and there, but most are exact. Makes me think to just lightweight the Ripley and call it a day.


Ah if only it were that easy, every Chinese knock off that copy cats a specialized frame geo to the mm would be sublime to ride....


----------



## Jason_86_951 (Aug 18, 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Ah if only it were that easy, every Chinese knock off that copy cats a specialized frame geo to the mm would be sublime to ride....


Yep, I realize that it is not just about the geo numbers. Just surprised how close they are. Hearing PBs comments about the Exie and the BC40 makes me wonder how a Ripley with lightweight components/wheels/tires would do in the mix.

Still love my Ripley, so part of me is talking myself out of the BC40


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Round table is up. Mostly what you'd expect. Tho I did appreciate some of the callouts for Exie and Following for their respective categories.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Carl Mega said:


> Round table is up. Mostly what you'd expect. Tho I did appreciate some of the callouts for Exie and Following for their respective categories.


yup, the exie (if it wasn't so ugly) would be my super caliber replacement for a dedicated sprint XC race bike. Evil did well, wonder why they have been so resistant to send PB bikes in the past?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The opinions of the BC40 makes me think of the element and the blur TR. I know many have said that. And not to be antagonistic but I don’t think it “wins” because it was the last bike reviewed. In my opinion it tied with the ibis among the three reviewers.
I read that Allied would sell the frame without the front fork. I am leaning toward the EXIE, can’t think of a recent test where a bike climbed as great as the Ibis and still descended very very well.
addendum: Just found this. I stand corrected: "Clear as day, the winner out on the trail had to be the goldilocks of the bunch, Allied’s new BC40. Not only did the build have the right ratio of travel to weight, but the geometry let us attack downhills, without getting too carried away, and still punch it uphill. Although it was the most expensive bike, it did have a few flaws when we got nit-picky."

edit: Just emailed Allied asking if they'd sell frame/rear shock only. No fork, no headset. I have access to Fox DPS 3 position, easy enough to get the tune. Frame only is $4000, rear shock is $350.
Unrealistic to think a former Blur TR owner has enough time on the BC40 to objectively compare. I'm fortunate that a few Exie racers who are top placing Cat 1 and Pro came from the Blur TR and my current Spark RC 2019. Luckily it's winter and I have time to OCD, ha!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> yup, the exie (if it wasn't so ugly) would be my super caliber replacement for a dedicated sprint XC race bike. Evil did well, wonder why they have been so resistant to send PB bikes in the past?


I never thought of the Ibis as ugly until the past weeks comments. Then again I drive a car that is castrated online from its pictures but gets thumbs up and comments every day in real life as being one of the best looking cars many have seen. Guess that’s why a lot of people think their ugly baby is adorable, ha.

Speaking of ugly, my training partner goes very fast on a hideous Intense Sniper Trail. Longer chainstay, identical head angle, shorter WB, ugly as sin, slack seat angle that he remedies by slamming saddle forward. Odd to think they came up with the geo way back in 2018: Geometry Geeks


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

JohnnieA said:


> I won't be able to ride it in the woods until Saturday but I rode it up and down the hill that my house is on. Put it in a big gear and stood up so I could see what the pedaling platform is like. I don't want to speak too soon, but to me it felt about as hardtail-like as a FS bike can feel. I looked down at the link & could see no movement.


Any more thoughts on the lockout vs non? The XT build is a Performance rear with no Low Speed Compression. Do you find it squats too much under power in Open mode? How about middle/Trail mode?

Somewhat related: is your frame too small? The pic shows saddle slammed way back, and a longer stem with many spacers. What size frame, and what is your height.

I've ridden a few newer bikes with the base Performance shock, and the lack of LSC was felt on powerful bursts and steep climbing where the rear sunk just a little too much even at 25% sag.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> yup, the exie (if it wasn't so ugly) would be my super caliber replacement for a dedicated sprint XC race bike. Evil did well, wonder why they have been so resistant to send PB bikes in the past?


PB broke an Evil frame years ago. The comments were not kind.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> yup, the exie (if it wasn't so ugly) would be my super caliber replacement for a dedicated sprint XC race bike. Evil did well, wonder why they have been so resistant to send PB bikes in the past?


The tall headtube/stack and long wheelbase definitely is not a sprint/xc race platform. Size large WB is 1210mm, 120 HT, 622 stack. If your intent is multi-day stage race this could be spot on.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Jason_86_951 said:


> Yep, I realize that it is not just about the geo numbers. Just surprised how close they are. Hearing PBs comments about the Exie and the BC40 makes me wonder how a Ripley with lightweight components/wheels/tires would do in the mix.
> 
> Still love my Ripley, so part of me is talking myself out of the BC40


I had a 25 pound, with pedals, garmin mount, and bottle cage Ripley V4. It was not a great xc race bike and I thought the fit was uncomfortable for big miles and vert over a few days. FWIW, I'm 5'10", 32" pant inseam, no ape arms, 160 pounds.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

westin said:


> I never thought of the Ibis as ugly until the past weeks comments. Then again I drive a car that is castrated online from its pictures but gets thumbs up and comments every day in real life as being one of the best looking cars many have seen. Guess that’s why a lot of people think their ugly baby is adorable, ha.
> 
> Speaking of ugly, my training partner goes very fast on a hideous Intense Sniper Trail. Longer chainstay, identical head angle, shorter WB, ugly as sin, slack seat angle that he remedies by slamming saddle forward. Odd to think they came up with the geo way back in 2018: Geometry Geeks


 what car? Me too! Panamera and the new M3, both murdered online both nothing but thumbs up


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

westin said:


> I never thought of the Ibis as ugly until the past weeks comments.


It totally depends what you like and what aesthetic strikes your fancy. Just going off of PB comments, you would think every mountain biker had a strong preference for the angular, minimal, aerospace (almost Bauhaus), straight-line-from-headtube-to-rear-axle look that we started seeing on the Mondraker bikes a few years back and now has taken over the Transition design language. It's definitely a distinctive aesthetic (I like that it reminds me of my Honzo Ti from a few years back), but for many folks it's a little too modern/aerospace.

I used to work at a shop that had invested heavily in selling Ibis, and we had folks coming in all the time gushing over the "organic," surf-inspired, unusual aesthetic of bikes like the Mojo or DV9. Sure, it's not everyone's cup of tea, but for those who like the look, that's going to be a major selling-point. And plenty of customers who cross-shopped, say, a Ripmo and a Stumpy Evo had no problem buying a Ripmo, even if the internet thinks the Stumpy Evo has more pleasing industrial design. Maybe most real-world customers are fairly aesthetically neutral?

For me personally, I mostly notice a bike's industrial design if it reminds me of a bike I've had fond feeling for in the past, e.g. the current crop of Transitions reminding me of that super-fun and versatile Honzo Ti from 2016-17. And similarly, the current design of the Exie (especially on the XL, with the deeper "v" in the top tube) brings to mind the first- and second-gen Ripleys of days of yore -- bikes which I loved and rode a LOT. I love that the Exie picks up on that "unusual" design and runs with it. (Ibis generally seems interested in making reference to older designs that bike nerds will appreciate -- e.g. Andy Jacques designing the swingarm on the Oso e-bike to resemble a MC San Andreas.)

I appreciate how the BC 40 looks like a) something a bunch of folks who usually design road bikes would sketch out and b) almost goes for a dual-triangle, hardtail-esque look where the shock, link and top-tube attachment point are relatively subtle and refined. The new Canyon Lux accomplishes a similar thing, I think. Now that I'm getting dialed in on a DW-link bike I'm not sure if I'm going back to a flex-stay XC bike, though the flex-stay bikes definitely have their advantages... but if I did it would for sure be a BC 40 (ideally with a raw carbon, minimally branded paint job!  )


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

gubbinalia said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going back to a flex-stay XC bike, though the flex-stay bikes definitely have their advantages... but if I did it would for sure be a BC 40 (ideally with a raw carbon, minimally branded paint job!  )


In your opinion what advantages does a flex-stay frame give for you and your local terrain?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> what car? Me too! Panamera and the new M3, both murdered online both nothing but thumbs up


Sepang Blue Audi with Black Optics kit which I thought was gorgeous, but on our first blind date, after dinner walking to our cars, she didn't know mine, and as we approached she said "thank goodness you don't drive that douchemobile." Beep beep, unlocked. The nickname stuck. For the record I was NOT wearing a flat brim hat, tshirt with gothic wings or jeans with white thread/bedazzled back pockets.

And today it's a Skyscraper Grey with Tartufo M4C and 825M. As noted: online the keyboard car warriors go ballistic, in person, well, you know. My C8 got a lot of attention, but in my town there are 20 of those for every one of ours. No exaggeration.

Back on topic: most of the BC40 color options are very handsome.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

westin said:


> In your opinion what advantages does a flex-stay frame give for you and your local terrain?


Good question -- I'm definitely no suspension engineer, but on a cursory level, and as dumb as this sounds, I just like that there's less rear pivot hardware in a flex stay system. It means less service, less to go wrong, and one less bearing/bushing set to create drag/friction in the system. Even though that pivot near the dropout on a four-bar system doesn't really rotate, I get the sense that it's a noticeable (if marginal) improvement in the suspension performance of a four-bar bike when you service it. Granted, just having a freshly-serviced (and properly tuned) shock makes a much bigger difference, but I do find the flex-stay bikes maintain good small-bump feel over the course of a season more than a bike with an additional set of rear pivots.

The disadvantages of flex stays... maybe this is not the thread to go into those issues, and I'm certainly not the person to make a comprehensive analysis, either. But for my riding I've always gotten along well with dual-link suspension designs on short-travel bikes and less well with flex stays.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

For those interested in the BC40 with just rear shock and no fork or headset, Allied told me the following:

"We can accommodate that for sure. WE have been getting more of those requests since Pinkbike has been having our bike in the shootout, so tat is awesome! Price should shake out to roughly $4500(depending on color choice,) with rear shock and not headset and fork. 

Shoot over your shipping/contact information and I can get you a quote rolling!"


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

ONE second! It's a gamechanger...
/s
For your reading enjoyment.


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-test-6-downcountry-bikes-vs-the-efficiency-test.html#cid3417585


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

Soooo something just showed up at my front door!


----------



## redbarn (Sep 23, 2008)

Bentopi said:


> Soooo something just showed up at my front door!
> 
> View attachment 2008782


Nice. Hang it on a scale please!.


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

redbarn said:


> Nice. Hang it on a scale please!.


I'll come back with detailed weights of my whole build when I put it together, everything is being put to the scale.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Bentopi said:


> Soooo something just showed up at my front door!
> 
> View attachment 2008782


You never told us what off-menu color you went with.  

It looks like the Matte Purple Green...


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

jasongerken said:


> You never told us what off-menu color you went with.
> 
> It looks like the Matte Purple Green...


It's certainly Harlequin Purple to Green, but in matte and with gold logos; That's exactly the picture I stole the idea from haha, you got me.

So I guess only kind of off the menu; as only glossy with silver logos is on there.

I gotta say, I looks amazing.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Bentopi said:


> It's certainly Harlequin Purple to Green, but in matte and with gold logos; That's exactly the picture I stole the idea from haha, you got me.
> 
> So I guess only kind of off the menu; as only glossy with silver logos is on there.
> 
> I gotta say, I looks amazing.


I have to say that is exactly what I was thinking too. Purple is not my favorite color, but looking at all those harlequin pics, that was my first choice too, and I bet that gold will go with kashima perfectly. The emerald translucent with gold logos looked great too, until I heard the price tag for it.

Are you going to do a matte ride wrap or anything on there? Most of my bikes lately have been just matte black so they are easy to touch up if scuffed, I have never paid so much for a frame or paint job, it has me a bit worried. 

I look forward to seeing your build and weights.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> I have to say that is exactly what I was thinking too. Purple is not my favorite color, but looking at all those harlequin pics, that was my first choice too


Me too, I like purple, bur don't love it. Thus the way the blue/red harlequin fade works hit the spot for me. Its only purple once in a while!  My BC40 has the exact same paint as my echo. Love the purple green too!


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

Frame weight was 2062g with sidluxe for a size M. The paint job probably added those extra 100ish grams.
 my build ended up at 23.5lbs; That's without runninig super flimsy tires and I have inserts too.

Only things left to finish is to tidy cables and cut steerer.

Stoked to take it on a shakedown ride!


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Wow, nice bike.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Bentopi said:


> Frame weight was 2062g with sidluxe for a size M. The paint job probably added those extra 100ish grams.
> my build ended up at 23.5lbs; That's without runninig super flimsy tires and I have inserts too.
> 
> Only things left to finish is to tidy cables and cut steerer.
> ...


Nice, based on that build I’m pretty sure my guess of 23.00 for mine is possible. She just got out of paint according to Allied! Beautiful bike!


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Bentopi said:


> Frame weight was 2062g with sidluxe for a size M. The paint job probably added those extra 100ish grams.
> my build ended up at 23.5lbs; That's without runninig super flimsy tires and I have inserts too.
> 
> Only things left to finish is to tidy cables and cut steerer.
> ...


That's a heck of a build! Nicely done. The paint will be a major head-turner I bet. Hope it rides as speedily as it looks 

Golly, that wheel base looks frickin LONG for a medium, I would have sworn it was a large if you hadn't explicitly stated.

How do you like those Formula brakes? I've heard mixed reviews but those who still run them absolutely rave about them.

And while I'm coming at you with the random Q's, what's your insert setup of choice?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

gubbinalia said:


> That's a heck of a build! Nicely done. The paint will be a major head-turner I bet. Hope it rides as speedily as it looks
> 
> Golly, that wheel base looks frickin LONG for a medium, I would have sworn it was a large if you hadn't explicitly stated.
> 
> ...


i was between a medium and large. Ima 6 foot and have a 34 inch inseam. Wonder what his dims are? Mike L at pink bike is 5-10 and said he fell between a medium and large so I think a large was the right call…… I hope


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> i was between a medium and large. Ima 6 foot and have a 34 inch inseam. Wonder what his dims are? Mike L at pink bike is 5-10 and said he fell between a medium and large so I think a large was the right call…… I hope


Seems like a sensible decision to me -- if you were on a medium you'd end up with a pretty long stem, wouldn't you? Seems like these newer progressive-geo XC bikes fit best with a 40-50mm stem from a weighting-the-front-wheel-in-corners vantage.

I wish they had bumped the XL reach out just a little bit further... that XL effective top-tube is a bit shorter (proportionally) compared to the ETT on the LG/MD. I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem for most trail-riding situations but for those long XC races with on and off road/gravel sections, a bit more ETT is a nice way to dial in the power position.


----------



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm 5'10" with 32" pant inseam. I'm between a M and L, but am leaning heavily toward L based on ETT and reach (which is about 30mm shorter than a large and large frames I own from other mfgs).

Only hesitation was the large's long headtube/skyscraper stack and wheeeeelbase, but my large Ripmo V2 fits perfectly with a taller stack, and the climbing position is set up more "warp speed /trail" than "light enduro." 

The medium BC40 wheelbase would've better for my needs, but the reach would've required a 80mm (guessing) stem....and that would've been fine. I think. Geometry geeks doesn't have an Effective Toptube; ett means more to me than reach.
At 6" or taller a medium would've been super short in the toptube.


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nice, based on that build I’m pretty sure my guess of 23.00 for mine is possible. She just got out of paint according to Allied! Beautiful bike!


Sub 23 (sub 10 Kg) is the ultimate end goal; but to get there you might need to go super weight weenie, I have some pretty light parts on it as is.

Check out the parts list:








BC40 Parts List


Sheet1 Measured Weight Front Wheel Nobl TR32 Front w/ Berd Spokes, DT180's, Torque caps, tape and valves,575g,Wheelset Weight Vittoria Barzo XC-Trail 29x2.35,746g,1273g Tubolight Insert,61g Formula 180mm rotor CL,180g CL lockring,10g Silca Sealant,120g Rear Wheel Nobl TR32 Rear w/ Berd Spokes, D...




docs.google.com





My philosophy was "Super light, but still be able to ride it relatively hard without fear of it breaking" haha.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Bentopi said:


> Sub 23 (sub 10 Kg) is the ultimate end goal; but to get there you might need to go super weight weenie, I have some pretty light parts on it as is.
> 
> Check out the parts list:
> 
> ...


Agreed, light, but only if its "right". My AXS 150mm dropper is my problem, lol. My ENVEs are tad heavier than your wheels but the Tires I'm using will offset. Nice build!


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

gubbinalia said:


> That's a heck of a build! Nicely done. The paint will be a major head-turner I bet. Hope it rides as speedily as it looks
> 
> Golly, that wheel base looks frickin LONG for a medium, I would have sworn it was a large if you hadn't explicitly stated.
> 
> ...



I've only had one ride with the Curas, but it did include a sketchy steep descent; I think on this build the limiting factor is more the grip the tires can give you VS how much power the brakes have; they have no problem stopping the wheels from turning haha, and the price to weight ratio was just right. It's the highest braking power brake I could get that was also very light. 

The only better option IMO would be Trickstuff Piccolas.

I'm trying the stock brake pads to get a baseline feel for them, but I have some Trickstuff pads ready to test out as well.

Inserts I'm running Tubolights, they are just 60g a piece, which is nothing. I like to run lower pressures (16-17psi @ 150lb bodyweight) and this allows me to do so safely.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Bentopi said:


> Sub 23 (sub 10 Kg) is the ultimate end goal; but to get there you might need to go super weight weenie, I have some pretty light parts on it as is.
> 
> Check out the parts list:
> 
> ...


This is SUPER helpful, thank you for sharing... I live and breathe spreadsheets, so level of detail is appreciated.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

jasongerken said:


> I live and breathe spreadsheets, so level of detail is appreciated.


Spreadsheets and measuring bike weight in kilograms: two great things that go well together 



Bentopi said:


> I've only had one ride with the Curas, but it did include a sketchy steep descent; I think on this build the limiting factor is more the grip the tires can give you VS how much power the brakes have; they have no problem stopping the wheels from turning haha, and the price to weight ratio was just right. It's the highest braking power brake I could get that was also very light.
> 
> The only better option IMO would be Trickstuff Piccolas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback on the Curas -- if they're enough power to keep you under control with XC tires, then I think they're enough power. I prefer stoppers that are designed around modulation and smooth power input for an XC bike, vs. the all-out anchors-away braking abilities needed for a bigger, smashier bike. 

Glad the Tubolights are working for you -- that's one option I haven't tried. I still like Cushcore (usually XC, which should really be called "Trail," but sometimes Pro) for most applications. For a full-out XC bike they're enough of a weight penalty that I don't always run them.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

gubbinalia said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the Curas -- if they're enough power to keep you under control with XC tires, then I think they're enough power. I prefer stoppers that are designed around modulation and smooth power input for an XC bike, vs. the all-out anchors-away braking abilities needed for a bigger, smashier bike.


I have a pair of Cura 2 on my stumpjumper evo, with trickstuff pads and 203mm rotors. No problem in Whistler, a bit of fading at the end of Lord of the squirrel, but it wasn't alarming. They don't have the on/off feeling of XTs to me, and the feel of the lever is, to me, miles better. Effortless, and really nice touch.
I'll use the same brakes on my xc bikes (when I get it, hence me lurking here) to simplify the hardware/bleed kits situation, but probably with 180mm rotors/harder pads compound.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Xavier0905 said:


> I have a pair of Cura 2 on my stumpjumper evo, with trickstuff pads and 203mm rotors. No problem in Whistler, a bit of fading at the end of Lord of the squirrel, but it wasn't alarming. They don't have the on/off feeling of XTs to me, and the feel of the lever is, to me, miles better. Effortless, and really nice touch.
> I'll use the same brakes on my xc bikes (when I get it, hence me lurking here) to simplify the hardware/bleed kits situation, but probably with 180mm rotors/harder pads compound.


That's great feedback, and what you're saying lines up with the mostly positive things I've heard about the brakes. 

You could consider the Cura X for the XC setup, too -- they're not massively lighter but a bit of carbon and Ti hardware never hurt anybody


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Speaking of brakes, I'll probably be the only guy on Codes. I'm planning to carry a bunch of parts over from my Spur so if I pull the trigger on the BC40 the codes will probably go on it. When I was building the Spur, the weight penalty of going from G2's to Codes was negligible. However, I really want the BC40 to be at least 4 lbs lighter than my Spur so I may be evaluating every component to achieve that goal. Maybe I'll go full weight weenie and get some true lightweight XC brakes.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

matmattmatthew said:


> Speaking of brakes, I'll probably be the only guy on Codes. I'm planning to carry a bunch of parts over from my Spur so if I pull the trigger on the BC40 the codes will probably go on it. When I was building the Spur, the weight penalty of going from G2's to Codes was negligible. However, I really want the BC40 to be at least 4 lbs lighter than my Spur so I may be evaluating every component to achieve that goal. Maybe I'll go full weight weenie and get some true lightweight XC brakes.


4 lbs lighter than the spur is a tall order unless you really beefed up the spur. But tires, wheels, cranks, and cassette could definitely shave a couple pounds


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

MyDadSucks said:


> 4 lbs lighter than the spur is a tall order unless you really beefed up the spur. But tires, wheels, cranks, and cassette could definitely shave a couple pounds


My Spur is beefy, it's around 28.5-29lbs (with pedals, steel king cage, and OneUp EDC). I put a 130mm pike, Deluxe Ultimate shock, and a fairly heavy wheelset with Onyx Hubs (I think it's around 1700g), and Code Ultimates. By my napkin math, the frame weight difference, Sid/Sidlux suspension, lighter wheelset (maybe Control SL), and possibly lighter brakes would be around 3-3.5lbs lighter than my Spur. I could probably drop another half pound with lighter bars, stem and saddle. The AXS drivestrain and dropper are the only parts I have set in stone for the BC40.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

those onyx hubs are beefcakes for sure, i wouldnt be surprised if they were heavier than 1700g. You could go to the Control carbons (the 1450g ones) without spending $2700, and the sid/sidluxe, and thats a good 600ish grams alone. Swap tires for rekon/rekon race and thats probably another couple hundred grams assuming you had something like a DHF/DHR going. I think XTR m9100 brakes are only 312g claimed and have plenty of stopping power for an xc bike imo, so you could drop another 200ish grams there from codes, although im sure there are lighter brakes than that.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

MyDadSucks said:


> those onyx hubs are beefcakes for sure, i wouldnt be surprised if they were heavier than 1700g. You could go to the Control carbons (the 1450g ones) without spending $2700, and the sid/sidluxe, and thats a good 600ish grams alone. Swap tires for rekon/rekon race and thats probably another couple hundred grams assuming you had something like a DHF/DHR going. I think XTR m9100 brakes are only 312g claimed and have plenty of stopping power for an xc bike imo, so you could drop another 200ish grams there from codes, although im sure there are lighter brakes than that.


As much as I love the Onyx hubs, there's no getting around their weight. Funny enough, as beefy as my Spur build is, I run Rekons 95% of the time, I only switch to heavier casing Minions when I go on trips to Pisgah, Sedona, kingdom trails etc. After 2 years I've finally realized I'm basically riding a 140/150mm trail bike, both in weight and geometry, but with 120mm of travel. The Spur is a fantastic bike, but I think I'd be better served by riding a really capable XC bike rather than a shorter travel Trail bike.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> I think XTR m9100 brakes are only 312g claimed and have plenty of stopping power for an xc bike imo, so you could drop another 200ish grams there from codes, although im sure there are lighter brakes than that.


Much as I love the aesthetics and the finish quality of all things XTR, those 9100 brakes are (as the kids say) hella sus. They run road pads, a barb and olive at both ends instead of a banjo fitting, have truly miniscule piston diameters, and seem to bleed up with about 1/2 as much fluid as the XT 8100s or the old 9000s did. The stopping power is passable but I feel like the added weight of something like a G2 Ultimate or a Dominion T2 is more than justified for a slightly shreddier bike like the BC40.

The AXS stuff is not the lightest out there, but if you're set on robot shifting, you're set on robot shifting


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

gubbinalia said:


> Much as I love the aesthetics and the finish quality of all things XTR, those 9100 brakes are (as the kids say) hella sus. They run road pads, a barb and olive at both ends instead of a banjo fitting, have truly miniscule piston diameters, and seem to bleed up with about 1/2 as much fluid as the XT 8100s or the old 9000s did. The stopping power is passable but I feel like the added weight of something like a G2 Ultimate or a Dominion T2 is more than justified for a slightly shreddier bike like the BC40.
> 
> The AXS stuff is not the lightest out there, but if you're set on robot shifting, you're set on robot shifting


Xtr brakes are legit, they are going on my build next week. No hesitation. Break your thumb in a crash at the beginning of a 200 mile stage race and you’ll never go back from “robo” shifting, ever. Because , well I could still shift


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

I like the power of XTR m9100 for the little bikes. They dont come close to the saints on my big bike but they are fine for lighter weight and not doing anything too gnar. I have some G2s on a revel ranger i just picked up and theyre ok, had plenty of control on a pretty loose -25% trail, but i dont really like the lever feel. 

the old M9000s are sick if you can find a set used, we ran those on trail bikes and they worked great.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Has anyone successfully purchased just the frame and rear shock? No fork. I'm about 90% sure this will be my next bike, just trying to figure out the best way to build it up.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

matmattmatthew said:


> Has anyone successfully purchased just the frame and rear shock? No fork. I'm about 90% sure this will be my next bike, just trying to figure out the best way to build it up.


Yes, I have just a frame, headset, and shock on order. Will the sales guy is awesome and happy to work with you on anything you need.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

jasongerken said:


> Yes, I have just a frame, headset, and shock on order. Will the sales guy is awesome and happy to work with you on anything you need.


Good to know, I like some of their kits, but already have a wheelset that I would rather use. It would be great if I could just get a "non rolling chassis" kit.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Can someone who has a large and has some time, please measure the effective reach? That would be how many mm it is from the top of your saddle right in the middle of where your seatpost comes up over to the split in your stem/handlebar clamp. Then let us know how long your stem is. This will help us figure out what length stem to order. 

For reference, my SC Blur is 730mm reach and has a 75mm stem and feels quite comfortable. I know this is not the whole answer to the reach fit and does not take into account if you change bars or the difference in stack heights, but that is all easy to change.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Xavier0905 said:


> Good to know, I like some of their kits, but already have a wheelset that I would rather use. It would be great if I could just get a "non rolling chassis" kit.


Give them a call or a chat, I would not be surprised at all if they would sell you the bike without wheels and tires, they seem to be very easy to work with.

When they create your order in their ERP system, every item is listed separately, so I would think they would be able to remove those items.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> Give them a call or a chat, I would not be surprised at all if they would sell you the bike without wheels and tires, they seem to be very easy to work with.
> 
> When they create your order in their ERP system, every item is listed separately, so I would think they would be able to remove those items.


My echo was not allowed to be built without wheels and tires three months ago.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My echo was not allowed to be built without wheels and tires three months ago.


That would make sense to me, since they probably get partnerships to be sold as a package.
Not a dealbreaker anyway, and I'm not quite yet to the point of pulling the trigger on that bike.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> My echo was not allowed to be built without wheels and tires three months ago.


okay, thank you for the info.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Xavier0905 said:


> Good to know, I like some of their kits, but already have a wheelset that I would rather use. It would be great if I could just get a "non rolling chassis" kit.


Allied told me two weeks ago I could order just the frame and rear shock. No headset or fork or anything else. Call and discuss with a friendly Allied rep.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

westin said:


> Allied told me two weeks ago I could order just the frame and rear shock. No headset or fork or anything else. Call and discuss with a friendly Allied rep.


I think market factors have changed things for them in the last 3 months


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

Jason_86_951 said:


> Yep, I realize that it is not just about the geo numbers. Just surprised how close they are. Hearing PBs comments about the Exie and the BC40 makes me wonder how a Ripley with lightweight components/wheels/tires would do in the mix.
> 
> Still love my Ripley, so part of me is talking myself out of the BC40


You could easily get the Ripley to 25-26 lbs with pedals.

I really wish they made the Exie with the ripley geo, that would be a better bike than the BC40 with DW link vs flex stays and the same weight.

The other option is the epic evo that will be lighter than the BC40, the epic evo has a better geo than the exie..... but the Ripley beats the epic evo for geo and BC40 copied the ripley.

I would love to try the BC40 and compare it's flex stays to the epic evo, similar design


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

westin said:


> I had a 25 pound, with pedals, garmin mount, and bottle cage Ripley V4. It was not a great xc race bike and I thought the fit was uncomfortable for big miles and vert over a few days. FWIW, I'm 5'10", 32" pant inseam, no ape arms, 160 pounds.


The BC40 will be similar just a pound lighter with less suspension and flex stays


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> The BC40 will be similar just a pound lighter with less suspension and flex stays


A big part of the BC40 is the made in America part. The Ripley is not, nor is the EVO.


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> A big part of the BC40 is the made in America part. The Ripley is not, nor is the EVO.


if that's your driver sure, both the ripley and epic evo are engineered in america though and are the standards... they have made tens of thousands of these bikes and have the history and pedigree and have both evolved over many years.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> The BC40 will be similar just a pound lighter with less suspension and flex stays


Wheelbase, chainstay, and HT a few mm off but otherwise similar geo. As stated the DW vs flexstay creates a different ride and characteristics.








Geometry Geeks


The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




geometrygeeks.bike




But if they are kissin' cousins it makes me happy I did not get a BC40. The fit of the V4 Rip was my least favorite bike in recent years. My Ripmo and Exie fit me and my trails so much better. When the Exie geo was released a year ago I said "pleeease do not let it have Ripley or Ripmo STA and short ETT." Thankfully it does not.
I am a fan of Allied and what they're doing, and could see myself on their next gen XC/marathon frame.
You say the Epic Evo has better geo than the Exie. Better for what or for whom? Certainly not for me. I also had an Epic Evo and Stumpjumper. The SJ has geo pretty close to my Ripmo in terms of reach and ETT and stack although the suspension amount isn't as close compared to a Ripley v BC40, and I almost "hated" the SJ's tuning and ride characteristics. I find my Ripmo to be faster and more composed not only on descents (travel quality and quantity) but almost like cheating when it came to pedaling through the rough. Geo means nothing when a bike's anti squat makes my climbing not fun.
Back to the BC40: I would like to spend a few days on a nice build to see how unsimilar it is to the Ripley V4 geo and if my DW Link fanboy bias would still pick it. But for now the Exie checked more boxes when it comes to a marathon race bike.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> if that's your driver sure, both the ripley and epic evo are engineered in america though and are the standards... they have made tens of thousands of these bikes and have the history and pedigree


The BC40 is arguably the best XC/DC bike out there, and MADE in America to boot, so it was a no brainier for me. Fabrication puts food on more tables than engineering


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

westin said:


> Wheelbase, chainstay, and HT a few mm off but otherwise similar geo. As stated the DW vs flexstay creates a different ride and characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make the next exie with ripley geo and you have the best bike in class


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> make the next exie with ripley geo and you have the best bike in class


Perhaps, but until it exists I have to stick with actual bikes to ride


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The BC40 is arguably the best XC/DC bike out there, and MADE in America to boot, so it was a no brainier for me. Fabrication puts food on more tables than engineering





numbnuts said:


> Perhaps, but until it exists I have to stick with actual bikes to ride


curious if you have ridden a 22 lb epic evo? if anyone has please post the comparison


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> curious if you have ridden a 22 lb epic evo? if anyone has please post the comparison


I've ridden my buddies S works, but only for a few miles, and I am not sure where people are seeing 22 pounds in reality. His was a large (or whatever their # was, had pedals  and it weighed nearly 24 in real life (you know with sealant in the tires, pedals, cage, etc. Seemed pretty dialed. Better than all my past epics for sure.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> The BC40 is arguably the best XC/DC bike out there, and MADE in America to boot, so it was a no brainier for me. Fabrication puts food on more tables than engineering


I have two Ibis boxes in the garage. One says made in Vietnam, the other US. Truth be known it doesn't matter to me for many reason. I would've purchased the Exie even if made in same Ripmo factory, but thankfully for my wallet I paid substantially less for the Exie due to a customer backing out on a small local dealer who just wanted it gone.
Some would say the Blur TR and maybe the Epic Evo are arguably the best xc/dc bikes out there. Which leads me to why I purchase a bike when all things are equal (geo, price, ride): emotional connection. I passed on a once ridden Blur TR demo for basically employee pricing and sold my Epic Evo not because I'm anti Specialized (really appreciate a lot of their offerings). It's why sports car owners have their garage full of shiny sparking snorty sounding overkill cars. The emotional connection. Even though I'm an Ibis fanboy the Ripley V4 didn't do it for me, and even though I don't own an Allied it's their customer service and the sexy paint options that keep me subscribed to threads like this.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> make the next exie with ripley geo and you have the best bike in class


Not for me. I'd be on another xc/marathon frame if Ibis did that. Which they never would.


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've ridden my buddies S works, but only for a few miles, and I am not sure where people are seeing 22 pounds in reality. His was a large (or whatever their # was, had pedals  and it weighed nearly 24 in real life (you know with sealant in the tires, pedals, cage, etc. Seemed pretty dialed. Better than all my past epics for sure.


mine weighs under 22 lbs, but i've seen them at 20-20.5 lbs

the epc evo frame is 1780 grams versus a painted BC40 at 2050

my ripley is 25 lbs


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> I've ridden my buddies S works, but only for a few miles, and I am not sure where people are seeing 22 pounds in reality. His was a large (or whatever their # was, had pedals  and it weighed nearly 24 in real life (you know with sealant in the tires, pedals, cage, etc. Seemed pretty dialed. Better than all my past epics for sure.


The S Works Epic Evo with shock is under 1700 grams. My 2019 large Spark RC is a good 250 grams heavier, and my build is 23 pounds without crazy $$$ BERD wheels or european sourced bars and whatnot. I'm guessing marathon racers aren't building for weight, they're building for mile 80+ efficiency/control/comfort/pedaling.


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

westin said:


> The S Works Epic Evo with shock is under 1700 grams. My 2019 large Spark RC is a good 250 grams heavier, and my build is 23 pounds without crazy $$$ BERD wheels or european sourced bars and whatnot. I'm guessing marathon racers aren't building for weight, they're building for mile 80+ efficiency/control/comfort/pedaling.


I build for both weight and comfort, 22 vs 24 lbs is significant over 40-60 miles in the mountains


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> mine weighs under 22 lbs, but i've seen them at 20-20.5 lbs
> 
> the epc evo frame is 1780 grams versus a painted BC40 at 2050
> 
> my ripley is 25 lbs


 270 grams is barely over 1/2 pound. The rest are components and cancel each other out build for build.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> mine weighs under 22 lbs, but i've seen them at 20-20.5 lbs
> 
> the epc evo frame is 1780 grams versus a painted BC40 at 2050
> 
> my ripley is 25 lbs


Are both those frames same size and with same hardware? Not that it matters cuz the Epic Evo S works is the lightest frame with two water bottles.


----------



## 50yr+MTB (5 mo ago)

MTB4life - what is your bike build? I’m looking to pike 130, xtr brakes, axs groupset, berd wheels. My wife gave the approval. Thank you.


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

westin said:


> Are both those frames same size and with same hardware? Not that it matters cuz the Epic Evo S works is the lightest frame with two water bottles.





50yr+MTB said:


> MTB4life - what is your bike build? I’m looking to pike 130, xtr brakes, axs groupset, berd wheels. My wife gave the approval. Thank you.


full XTR, SID ultimate, carbon dropper, 180 Dt Swiss carbon rims 1240 grams


----------



## 50yr+MTB (5 mo ago)

Sounds like a light build. Weight?


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> full XTR, SID ultimate, carbon dropper, 180 Dt Swiss carbon rims 1240 grams





50yr+MTB said:


> Sounds like a light build. Weight?


My epic evo is under 22 lbs with XTR pedals


----------



## 50yr+MTB (5 mo ago)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> My epic evo is under 22 lbs with XTR pedals


I apologize, I meant the weight of your bc40?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> I've ridden my buddies S works, but only for a few miles, and I am not sure where people are seeing 22 pounds in reality. His was a large (or whatever their # was, had pedals  and it weighed nearly 24 in real life (you know with sealant in the tires, pedals, cage, etc. Seemed pretty dialed. Better than all my past epics for sure.


My Evo is 25 lbs with cages, Swat tool and computer mount. I could easily drop another pound or two since I am running 4 piston XTR brakes, a 175 dropper and several other not light parts. So weigh it without cages/tool/mount plus lighter wheels, brakes, no dropper and would be into the 22 range pretty quickly.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> My Evo is 25 lbs with cages, Swat tool and computer mount. I could easily drop another pound or two since I am running 4 piston XTR brakes, a 175 dropper and several other not light parts. So weigh it without cages/tool/mount plus lighter wheels, brakes, no dropper and would be into the 22 range pretty quickly.


Makes sense, but I go back to the frame weight delta of 1/2 pound.....if you can build a 22 lb Evo. you can build a 22.5 lb BC40.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> Makes sense, but I go back to the frame weight delta of 1/2 pound.....if you can build a 22 lb Evo. you can build a 22.5 lb BC40.


100% accurate


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

woohoo! 


UPDATED DELIVERY
Monday12/5/2022 by end of day
Initially expected: Monday, 12/5/2022


EARLY

DELIVERY STATUS
In Transit


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to see more of these in the wild.


----------



## 50yr+MTB (5 mo ago)

Numbnuts - did you get frame/shock or full build? Color? Congrats!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

50yr+MTB said:


> Numbnuts - did you get frame/shock or full build? Color? Congrats!


SID/Lux/Chris King/Frame/Red Blue Fade, same as my echo.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> woohoo!
> 
> 
> UPDATED DELIVERY
> ...


How long ago did you order?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone experienced the heel / leg rub mentioned in the PB review? Thought it was odd that both PB guys mentioned it but haven't seen any other mentions in the small number of other reviews out there.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

AOK said:


> How long ago did you order?


July 19th


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> July 19th


Wow! Lead time is longer than I would have thought. Looking forward to seeing pictures when you get it.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

AOK said:


> Wow! Lead time is longer than I would have thought. Looking forward to seeing pictures when you get it.


Mine was a pretty early run. Think they are getting faster and I think the market has cooled.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Mine was a pretty early run. Think they are getting faster and I think the market has cooled.


I just visited the factory last Monday and while on the tour, I saw a Blue to Red frame in the paint booth. That must have been yours. . It looked pretty nice!! Can’t wait to see your pics when it is built up.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> I just visited the factory last Monday and while on the tour, I saw a Blue to Red frame in the paint booth. That must have been yours. . It looked pretty nice!! Can’t wait to see your pics when it is built up.


Yup that’s was it!


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Just saw this video: Allied Factory Tour

Initially, the "US made" aspect of the BC40 wasn't high on my list of selling points but after being seriously interested in this bike for the last few weeks it's become a motivating factor. Being a small business owner myself, a custom home builder, I take some pride in building something tangible that uses dozens of local contractors and businesses and helps in some small part to support my local economy. Buying a US made $4k+ toy isn't going to solve world hunger, but after watching that video it's nice to see people from all walks of life physically creating a solid domestic product. Also, after seeing the cost of new frames from Santa Cruz and Yeti, which are made overseas, puts into perspective that the cost of the BC40 isn't that outrageous.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

matmattmatthew said:


> Just saw this video: Allied Factory Tour
> 
> Initially, the "US made" aspect of the BC40 wasn't high on my list of selling points but after being seriously interested in this bike for the last few weeks it's become a motivating factor. Being a small business owner myself, a custom home builder, I take some pride in building something tangible that uses dozens of local contractors and businesses and helps in some small part to support my local economy. Buying a US made $4k+ toy isn't going to solve world hunger, but after watching that video it's nice to see people from all walks of life physically creating a solid domestic product. Also, after seeing the cost of new frames from Santa Cruz and Yeti, which are made overseas, puts into perspective that the cost of the BC40 isn't that outrageous.


. Bingo. S corp here, employing 65 Americans, and it’s just feels right to do it if you can. Change is slow but you can already see the amount of domestic builders increasing over the last 5 years and I’d like to pour as much gas on that fire as possible!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Time to get busy


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Time to get busy
> View attachment 2012568
> 
> View attachment 2012569
> ...





numbnuts said:


> Time to get busy
> View attachment 2012568
> 
> View attachment 2012569
> ...


Great pics, nice paint… what’s the weight?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> Great pics, nice paint… what’s the weight?


250 grams more than a epic evo  Not build yet, but based on my parts list I think 24.0 with pedals


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 250 grams more than a epic evo  Not build yet, but based on my parts list I think 24.0 with pedals


real weight of painted frame would be nice


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MTB4lifeCA said:


> real weight of painted frame would be nice


I’ll do that shortly


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Ordered my new frame today. Can't wait for it to be completed so I can get it built up!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Ordered my new frame today. Can't wait for it to be completed so I can get it built up!


Pics of my build at 99% later today!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> Pics of my build at 99% later today!


Can't wait to see it, I did custom paint on mine. First time doing custom paint and something I have wanted forever.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Can't wait to see it, I did custom paint on mine. First time doing custom paint and something I have wanted forever.


Likewise!


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> Can't wait to see it, I did custom paint on mine. First time doing custom paint and something I have wanted forever.


And I can't wait to see that. Also, choosing custom paint is hard.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

xjbaylor said:


> And I can't wait to see that. Also, choosing custom paint is hard.


It took me about 2 weeks to decide! It is funny because I just assumed that a custom color would be super expensive. Nope, just the standard $300 up charge! Once I found that out it was a no brainer for me since I knew exactly what I wanted.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Salespunk said:


> It took me about 2 weeks to decide! It is funny because I just assumed that a custom color would be super expensive. Nope, just the standard $300 up charge! Once I found that out it was a no brainer for me since I knew exactly what I wanted.


Custom FADE is 800 :-(


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

xjbaylor said:


> And I can't wait to see that. Also, choosing custom paint is hard.


She’s home with her little sister. 24 on the dot.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

numbnuts said:


> 24 on the dot.


Impressive.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

I love that purple flip paint, looks like the Trek Fuel color, looks great with the oil slick chain/cassette.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, nice pics @*numbnuts*!! Love that Blue to Red... 

2 weeks to decide.. I wish that is all it took me. But glad I talked to Will last week, I finalized my order with the new Green to Blue Harlequin they just came out with. February can't come soon enough!! Time to order all the other parts. I just wish SRAM was releasing all the new AXS stuff sooner, March is too close to the beginning of the season.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> Yeah, nice pics @*numbnuts*!! Love that Blue to Red...
> 
> 2 weeks to decide.. I wish that is all it took me. But glad I talked to Will last week, I finalized my order with the new Green to Blue Harlequin they just came out with. February can't come soon enough!! Time to order all the other parts. I just wish SRAM was releasing all the new AXS stuff sooner, March is too close to the beginning of the season.











This color? . Been available off menu for about 8 months


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

That one is called Copper and it looks awesome up close!! 20 feet out though and it just looks brown. I was looking for something a bit brighter. 

They just uploaded some pics yesterday to the google drive of the green to blue.




















numbnuts said:


> This color? . Been available off menu for about 8 months


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> That one is called Copper and it looks awesome up close!! 20 feet out though and it just looks brown. I was looking for something a bit brighter.
> 
> They just uploaded some pics yesterday to the google drive of the green to blue.
> 
> ...


well crap. Would have matched my Christmas present if I went with that. Love green.


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

Well that is a sweet M3. Great color. Nah... if you already had a Blue to Red you have to match it... Their twins... That Blue to Red and even the Purple to Green has a lot more flop then the green to blue, it is a bit more subdued. 

I have been looking at fork/shock decals to go with the green/blue, what do you think??  Maybe they can make a blue/greed plaid... 











numbnuts said:


> well crap. Would have matched my Christmas present if I went with that. Love green.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> Well that is a sweet M3. Great color. Nah... if you already had a Blue to Red you have to match it... Their twins... That Blue to Red and even the Purple to Green has a lot more flop then the green to blue, it is a bit more subdued.
> 
> I have been looking at fork/shock decals to go with the green/blue, what do you think??  Maybe they can make a blue/greed plaid...
> View attachment 2014153


Those stickers are sweet!! Yea, with the echo already in blue to red, I had to match them up!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Such a gorgeous bike...



numbnuts said:


> She’s home with her little sister. 24 on the dot.
> View attachment 2013896


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> well crap. Would have matched my Christmas present if I went with that. Love green.
> View attachment 2014147


No front plate on mine, and thankfully there's a loophole in our mandatory front plate law. I asked cop and he couldn't find the factory plate mount which means I fought the law and the law lost, ha. You've had yours longer than mine due to no 50th anniv emblem.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

westin said:


> No front plate on mine, and thankfully there's a loophole in our mandatory front plate law. I asked cop and he couldn't find the factory plate mount which means I fought the law and the law lost, ha. You've had yours longer than mine due to no 50th anniv emblem.


The emblem as was on option in the build, mines a 2023.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> The emblem as was on option in the build, mines a 2023.


Now I remember they had it as a no cost option and then actually try to charge people for it, that lasted about a week before you know what hit the fan.
What do you think of idrive 8 in the M3?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

westin said:


> Now I remember they had it as a no cost option and then actually try to charge people for it, that lasted about a week before you know what hit the fan.
> What do you think of idrive 8 in the M3?


I don’t notice it when smoking 911s lol


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

westin said:


> Now I remember they had it as a no cost option and then actually try to charge people for it, that lasted about a week before you know what hit the fan.
> What do you think of idrive 8 in the M3?


Honestly, I really like idrive 8. Its better than 7 side by side. My wife has a 22 X7 with idrive 7 and its great, but everything in 8 is more polished and snappier. I do think they could have done a little better job integrating the huge screen into the dash its self in the M3, but first world problems I guess.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

numbnuts said:


> well crap. Would have matched my Christmas present if I went with that. Love green.
> View attachment 2014147


Had a G80 for about six months. Great car, I just stopped traveling when my company shifted to WFH so I kept my Ram 2500 as the primary and sold the G80 to a buddy that really wanted it.

Untitled by Sales Punk, on Flickr

We have similar taste because I got my wife an X7 at the same time.

Untitled by Sales Punk, on Flickr


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Review: All I want for Christmas is an Allied BC40


The playful, efficient, and capable mountain bike from Arkansas brought me so much joy to ride in 2022.




www.velonews.com


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

westin said:


> Review: All I want for Christmas is an Allied BC40
> 
> 
> The playful, efficient, and capable mountain bike from Arkansas brought me so much joy to ride in 2022.
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I just rode Teocalli and others in Crested Butte this summer and would have loved to have a BC40 on those steep climbs instead of my 34 lb. Canfield Tilt! The Tilt was super fun on the descents though.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/2022-pinkbike-awards-mountain-bike-of-the-year-nominees.html



Pinkbike has the BC40 as a candidate for bike of the year.


----------



## hbm (10 mo ago)

How are you all finding the sizing? As a 5'10ish 5'11ish person it seems I'm classically on the fence between M and L.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

hbm said:


> How are you all finding the sizing? As a 5'10ish 5'11ish person it seems I'm classically on the fence between M and L.


I’m 6 foot and wouldn’t want it a mm bigger but it’s a great fit. If 5-10, I would go M and a 60mm stem


----------



## jasongerken (Jul 19, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I’m 6 foot and wouldn’t want it a mm bigger but it’s a great fit. If 5-10, I would go M and a 60mm stem


What length stem did you go with? I am 6foot even as well, I test rode the large at the factory with an 80mm stem, low rise bars, and about a 5mm headset spacer. It felt great to me, and very similar to my existing setup on my Blur.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

jasongerken said:


> What length stem did you go with? I am 6foot even as well, I test rode the large at the factory with an 80mm stem, low rise bars, and about a 5mm headset spacer. It felt great to me, and very similar to my existing setup on my Blur.
> 
> View attachment 2016894


I have 2 setups. For trail riding 50mm zero drop enve carbon. For xc races a 77mm , -7 drop intend stem.


----------

